# Focusing a Hassie



## TiCoyote (Nov 9, 2016)

I picked up a Hasselblad 500 c/m and a 150 CF lens over the summer.  I was having difficulty focusing with the standard screen, so I replaced it with a split-image focusing screen.  I also replaced the WLF with a Kiev 45 deg. prism finder.  I've been finding that many of my pictures are back-focused.  I will admit, I've only shot a handful of rolls, so I might just need practice, but I'm wondering, is it just that I need practice, or is the WLF more/less accurate than the prism?  

Also, I generally use this camera on a monopod.


----------



## Gary A. (Nov 9, 2016)

I suspect it is the Kiev.  Tripod, focus with both the WLV and the Kiev, then check the distance scale on the lens.


----------



## TiCoyote (Nov 9, 2016)

I find that they're either the same, or really, really close.  

The WLF seems sharper and brighter, but sometimes the focusing screen goes dark when I use it.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Nov 9, 2016)

Are you stopping the lens down? That would cause the screen to go dark.

I loved my 500C/M's Acute Matte D screen. It was so incredibly bright... Made focusing EASY.


----------



## Gary A. (Nov 9, 2016)

Have the lens serviced, especially if the back focus issue generally appears at larger apertures. If that doesn't solve the problem, have the body serviced ... I suspect something isn't lining up somewhere internally.


----------



## TiCoyote (Nov 9, 2016)

Gary A. said:


> Have the lens serviced, especially if the back focus issue generally appears at larger apertures. If that doesn't solve the problem, have the body serviced ... I suspect something isn't lining up somewhere internally.





If the lens weren't calibrated correctly, the numbers would be wrong, but in-focus would still be in-focus.  So if I looked through the finder, and the image was in-focus, it would still project that same in-focus image onto the film.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Nov 9, 2016)

But if the mirror's slightly off, none of that matters.


----------



## TiCoyote (Nov 10, 2016)

So here's my plan: 

1.  Take a roll of test images, focusing on things like clear lines, tape measures, etc. 

2.  If the images are still blurry have a repair shop check the foam under the mirror. 

Is it possible for me to check the mirror foam myself?


----------



## minicoop1985 (Nov 11, 2016)

Oh, if you send it to anyone, send it to David Odess. He's the MAN when it comes to V series Hasselblad repairs.


----------



## CarlH (Nov 11, 2016)

Has the KIEV prism had any eyesight correction lenses fitted by a previous owner? Can you get a friend with good eyesight to check the focus after you? Did you get the cheap Chinese split image screen or the Hasselblad one? as the screen might be too high/low in the mount.


----------



## TiCoyote (Nov 11, 2016)

I'm using a real Hassie screen.  I've attached some test images.  I've read online that the pads holding the mirror can deteriorate over time.  Is it worth having them replaced?


----------



## minicoop1985 (Nov 11, 2016)

Of course it's worth saving.


----------



## epatsellis (Nov 12, 2016)

Either the screen is out of adjustment or the mirror assembly is out of adjustment. One of the things many people seem to forget is back when dinosaurs roamed the earth, those of us with cameras that earned their keep were regularly serviced. Slight issues, such as foam deterioration, etc. were caught long before they became issues. The cameras haven't changed, they still require regular use and service. David Odess is my first choice whenever a Hassy with unknown service history is involved.


----------



## compur (Nov 13, 2016)

TiCoyote said:


> ... I was having difficulty focusing with the standard screen, so I replaced it with a split-image focusing screen.  ...



Are you sure you put the new screen in right side up?


----------



## minicoop1985 (Nov 15, 2016)

compur said:


> TiCoyote said:
> 
> 
> > ... I was having difficulty focusing with the standard screen, so I replaced it with a split-image focusing screen.  ...
> ...


This. I did this once before I knew what I was doing.


----------



## TiCoyote (Nov 16, 2016)

I dropped it off at Midstate camera in Warwick, RI.  I've worked with them before, and they really know what they're doing.  I'm not far from David Odess's shop, so if they can't fix it, I can try him next.


----------

